# HP ProBook 4520s (WS869EA) ATI Mobility Radeon



## volodymyr (Nov 10, 2010)

Install FreeBSD 8.1 + KDE4
System detect Video as 

```
drm0: <ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series> on vgapci0
```
But is HP specification i:

```
Intel HD Graphics (integrated)
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 530v with 512 MB dedicated video memory (discrete)
```
Configured KDE:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "Files"
        ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load "extmod"
        Load "record"
        Load "dbe"
        Load "glx"
        Load "dri"
        Load "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Keyboard0"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
        Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Mouse0"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "Protocol" "auto"
        Option          "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier "Radeon"
        Driver "radeon"
        VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"
        BoardName "M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]"
        BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Monitor-VGA-0"
        HorizSync       50-75
        VertRefresh     50-75
        Option          "Primary" "True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier "Monitor-LVDS"
        HorizSync       50-75
        VertRefresh     50-75
        Option          "Primary" "False"
        Option          "Below" "Monitor-VGA-0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen-VGA-0"
        Device "Radeon"
        Monitor "Monitor-VGA-0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        Subsection "Display"
                Depth 24
                Modes "1920x1200"
                Virtual 1920 2000
        EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen-LVDS"
        Device "Radeon"
        Monitor "Monitor-LVDS"
        DefaultDepth 24
        Subsection "Display"
                Depth 24
                Modes "1377x768"
        EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "HP ProBook 4520s"
        Screen          0 "Screen-VGA-0" 0 0
        Screen          1 "Screen-LVDS" Below "Screen-VGA-0"
        InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection
```
And switch to dual head:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --below VGA-0
```
And have problem with output video. Bad picture render (on browser or other program or interface).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2010)

Please show /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
If you could describe in more detail what you mean by "bad picture render", or even show a picture, that might help.

HorizSync and VertRefresh settings are usually unnecessary and can be a problem.
Is the LCD really 1377x768?  What resolution is the other monitor?  To use them as upper and lower monitors, the Virtual height should be the sum of the monitors' vertical resolution.


----------



## volodymyr (Nov 15, 2010)

> Please show /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


Xorg.0.log



> If you could describe in more detail what you mean by "bad picture render", or even show a picture, that might help.


Bugs on scroll. Incorrect redraw interface panel.









> HorizSync and VertRefresh settings are usually unnecessary and can be a problem.
> Is the LCD really 1377x768?


Yes.


> What resolution is the other monitor?


1920x1200


> To use them as upper and lower monitors, the Virtual height should be the sum of the monitors' vertical resolution.


I know. Two monitor working, but have problem.


----------



## adamk (Nov 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I've seen the same.  Happens mostly with KDE4.  It also happens on Linux, when using UMS.  I'm not aware of any solution.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2010)

I've seen that, particularly in images that are partly offscreen and then scrolled onscreen in Firefox.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2010-November/010237.html might be relevant.  Haven't tested that yet myself.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2010)

volodymyr said:
			
		

> > Is the LCD really 1377x768?
> 
> 
> Yes.



The log says it's actually 1366x768:

```
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
XRes: 1366, YRes: 768, DotClock: 69300
```



> > To use them as upper and lower monitors, the Virtual height should be the sum of the monitors' vertical resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Two monitor working, but have problem.



I missed that you already had it set to 2000 the first time.  To not have any off-screen area, it should be 1200+768=1968.


----------



## adamk (Nov 15, 2010)

wblock, thanks for that link.  I'm rebuilding my kernel now.  I really hope that works 

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> wblock, thanks for that link.  I'm rebuilding my kernel now.  I really hope that works



Me too.  Though it's hard to know if it makes a difference unless you've found a repeatable test case.


----------



## adamk (Nov 15, 2010)

For me, starting KDE4 is usually enough.  Akregator starts and distorts the second I mouse over it or move it around nearly each and every time.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> For me, starting KDE4 is usually enough.  Akregator starts and distorts the second I mouse over it or move it around nearly each and every time.



On the xorg mailing list, a later version of Mesa was mentioned as fixing a lot of KDE problems.


----------



## adamk (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I'm using a devel version of Mesa from git... 7.9-devel.  Last time I tried to compile a newer version, I couldn't.

Adam


----------

